# New Pyrography Magazine is now available!



## dangee (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

This is to let everyone know who uses wood burning in their projects that a New Pyrography magazine is now available.

I just got my new pyrography magazine and I wanted to let everyone know it is available through Fox Chapel Publishing now…http://www.foxchapelpublishing.com/product_p/sipp12.htm

I'm sure after everyone buys the new magazine, that Fox Chapel Publishing will see we want our own magazine and they will decide to publish a quarterly issue.

This magazine is a sure winner!!! It will appeal to new beginners as well as those who have been burning for years. That saying, "You can't teach an old dog new tricks", doesn't apply to the contents of this magazine, as there were several new things I've learned just from reading it.

I'm so excited to see the new ideas and materials they have written about. They talk about 17 new projects for beginner to advanced, simple steps to make your own patterns, and so much more.

This is our big chance to learn something new and to support the magazine by purchasing it. It's a second chance to persuade Fox Chapel Publishing that we want our own Pyrography Magazine. So hurry and clink on the link to purchase your very own magazine!!

Blessings, Danette Smith

Dangee's Pyrography & Easel


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Danette, thanks for letting us know about it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

thnx Danette. looks like a good mag with a lotta info


----------

